# mud nationals! show off what your bringing!



## RedRancher04 (Aug 4, 2010)

heres what im bringing this will be my first trip to mud nats!


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

nice bike, but thats a good way to mess up a winch cable. sweet looking trailer too!


----------



## LSUh20fowler (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## jsmith (Oct 21, 2009)

this is what im ridin but im pullin another green brute on 31s also


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

that thing wouldnt go half the places we ride at! how wide is it?


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

That bike looks wider than my samurai, you know what they say if it don't fit make a new trail. My wife gets around pretty good in the samurai but sometimes it gets a little tricky. That is one bad a$$ looking brute.


----------

